# Anyone Any Feedback On Simoniz Original Wax?



## Bristle Hound

Has anyone any feedback on Simoniz Original Wax?

This one -










Cheers


----------



## shine247

Never tired it myself but there are enough posts on here to say very difficult to apply and remove but lasts a long time. There again, some say Collinite 476 is hard but personally I find it a breeze. It is old school, if you want to try it why not? I think if used correctly it would be a good winter wax.


----------



## cheekymonkey

although it is cheap and does last a long time it is a lot harder to use than any other wax i have ever used. not many have been able to use it without a problem,so for this reason i would see something like fk1000 or colinte a better option


----------



## james_death

FK1000P far easier to use, still have 4 simoniz original....:lol:

Key to the simoniz is very thin coats and buff off fast, dont try to do the whole car infact dont even do a panel at a time. Will come off but its hard work so small areas.


----------



## Jakub555

So cheap to buy mean no good?
Most people is saying from this forum ( more than 90% )
the most important is preparation on paintwork ?
And also they saying if you can afford it you will buy it products the most expensive is like with the cars car for Ł1000 mean is no good ( you cannot travel long distance ? of course you can ) , anyway is not my private opinion but most people from this forum
Cheers
:thumb:


----------



## bigmc

Just because it's cheap doesn't mean it's poor, look at Megs #16, <£15 for a tub and one of the better performers around.


----------



## Kokopelli

I also have 3 pots I got on ebay at about £5 each. It is great value for money bu this price. I plan to try it first this weekend but I guess it needs some special caution like Bilt Hambers AutoBALM. It sounds easy and quick to buff on and off in a minute, but, we'll see.


----------



## Avanti

Bristle Hound said:


> Has anyone any feedback on Simoniz Original Wax?
> 
> This one -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Follow the instructions on the tin and you will be fine, start creating your own method and you will pay the price! Once technique is mastered it is a fine product and last just as long as any other, in fact more than most others


----------



## bigmc

Thanks Avanti, was awaiting your arrival in this thread.


----------



## Will-S

I used this product 22 years ago! It was probably the first "proper" product that I used. They key with it is not to let it dry out on the panel, otherwise it is a real pain to remove.

Even back then I had numerous comments about how fantastic the car looked. It is old school but is a fantastic product if used correctly.


----------



## Trip tdi

Its a good wax no doubt there, for the money its hard to beat.

But have your work cut out, by placing simoniz original straight away then buffing quick, plenty of elbow grease, but its worth it.

You would have thought, this wax has been on the market for many years, ok its a new gold tin, surely whilst testing there minds would have thought they should make this wax more user friendly and easier to use, but yeah, for the price and ready on the shelf, you can't knock it.

Its a great winter wax, strong performer.

Try it and see how you get on, end of the day don't over load your pad with this stuff, little swipes is the secret.


----------



## cheekymonkey

i do think it speaks volumes that there is only 1 person who truly backs this wax. it not that its a bad wax its just outdated with what is available today


----------



## bigmc

cheekymonkey said:


> i do think it speaks volumes that there is only 1 person who truly backs this wax. it not that its a bad wax its just outdated with what is available today


Most of the readily available polishes are outdated now in comparison to the likes of gtechniq p1 and scholl polishes, doesn't make them bad or unuseable .


----------



## Trip tdi

bigmc said:


> Most of the readily available polishes are outdated now in comparison to the likes of gtechniq p1 and scholl polishes, doesn't make them bad or unuseable .


Fair point, technology changes in time, end of the day, a business has to offer new products to the market to keep there businesses running.

Product development, and seeing new scopes in the market is must for any business owner.

Wait a year, new products will hit the detailing market, or even a six months who knows.

I only use products that work for me, its tryed and tested by myself, and i can capture the true technique and application of the product.


----------



## cheekymonkey

i just wonder how many people actualy use it on a reagular bases now a days, i,m not saying its a bad wax just a realy hard wax to use and there are better options that are just as economical. i would think theres a lot who have bought this wax tryed it on a panel or 2 then left it on a shelf never to use again, to them its worked out a very expencive wax. i still say this is a wax that only a experienced person should use it. just my thought on it


----------



## Will-S

^^^^
Not true. I used it aged 19 and loved it as a product. You just have to remove it within 2mins, much like many top end waxes.


----------



## cheekymonkey

Will-S said:


> ^^^^
> Not true. I used it aged 19 and loved it as a product. You just have to remove it within 2mins, much like many top end waxes.


do you still use it nowaday on a regular basis


----------



## Will-S

No, I have succumbed to the marketing hype of modern day products. I do however have fond memories of it from my youth. I have more disposable income these days so can afford to indulge in my passion.


----------



## cheekymonkey

Will-S said:


> No, I have succumbed to the marketing hype of modern day products. I do however have fond memories of it from my youth. I have more disposable income these days so can afford to indulge in my passion.


I to have fond memories of using this in my youth and have always had it in my colection (and probably alway will). but just think theres better options available now a days


----------



## Avanti

cheekymonkey said:


> i do think it speaks volumes that there is only 1 person who truly backs this wax. it not that its a bad wax its just outdated with what is available today


Well in fairness I'm not into the voting thing, how many have been burnt by following the majority concensous on some products that have been hyped?
I have mentioned that the instructions on the tin have to be adhered to, I always mention application via a polishing cloth and the 1st buff , only after that go over the whole car with a microfibre cloth, it is little more difficult to use than the 476, it's a silly thought to think that 476 easily outlasts most others, the pictures of the panels were just taken, not an obscure angle to highlight any reflections, and of course it will easily see though the winter, remember this product is also available in a liquid form which overides the application removal issues










the collection has grown but somewhere in this lot is the Simoniz liquid version of the wax (next to the AG Aqua Wax)










but at little more than what the OP can pick up the wax for , there are alternatives that will be more forgiving eg 3M showshine paste wax :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

totaly agree with that about the hype Avanti, i've never bought a product thats just been released. I just wait and see how many are in the sales thread and ebay and you soon now if its good or not.and as you say its not the easyest to use. if you actualy work it out its not that cheap eather £8 for 150g where your fk pink wax is £18 for 411g. now the fk pink i think is very underated just like the 3m


----------



## Avanti

cheekymonkey said:


> i just wonder how many people actualy use it on a reagular bases now a days, i,m not saying its a bad wax just a realy hard wax to use and there are better options that are just as economical. i would think theres a lot who have bought this wax tryed it on a panel or 2 then left it on a shelf never to use again, to them its worked out a very expencive wax.* i still say this is a wax that only a experienced person should use it.* just my thought on it


There is no need to use it on a regular basis as one application lasts months and it does not need topping up with sprays and withstand heavy duty washes, so i agree on how some 'budget' products can end up being expensive, I agree how many have 476 or fk1000 and gone on to use something else ? For personal use wax tubs over 100ml are simply too much product and it is near impossible to finish a tub.


----------



## dominic84

Also a good wax imo - not personally had any trouble applying or removing.


----------



## Avanti

cheekymonkey said:


> totaly agree with that about the hype Avanti, i've never bought a product thats just been released. I just wait and see how many are in the sales thread and ebay and you soon now if its good or not.and as you say its not the easyest to use. if you actualy work it out its not that cheap eather £8 for 150g where your fk pink wax is £18 for 411g. now the fk pink i think is very underated just like the 3m


Yes I have the FK2685 too which is easier to apply and remove and I did pick it up in the sales section :thumb: It's probably the best place to get products. I posted the pics so folk can get an idea of how it looks on the panels, another underrated product is the artemis wax seal :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

Avanti said:


> There is no need to use it on a regular basis as one application lasts months and it does not need topping up with sprays and withstand heavy duty washes, so i agree on how some 'budget' products can end up being expensive, I agree how many have 476 or fk1000 and gone on to use something else ? For personal use wax tubs over 100ml are simply too much product and it is near impossible to finish a tub.


when i said on a regular basis was meaning there go to wax, the one they always reach for. I don't see simoniz as that sort of wax, alot on hear rewax long before the wax needs replacing, coupled with it not being the easyest to use it ends up getting threads about how bad it is. if however it is used the way it was desined to be used and left till it has perished then reaplyed then its great,but as i said most don't do that


----------



## cheekymonkey

Avanti said:


> Yes I have the FK2685 too which is easier to apply and remove and I did pick it up in the sales section :thumb: It's probably the best place to get products. I posted the pics so folk can get an idea of how it looks on the panels, another underrated product is the artemis wax seal :thumb:


yea if you keep your eye on the sales section and ebay you do get a insite into how good a new product is. better than any review


----------



## cheekymonkey

another underrated product is the artemis wax seal 
totally agree a great product that is underrated, again can be got cheaply nowadays


----------



## chrisc

It's useally the pushed item's(fashion)that end up in the for sale thread's.Dont see bilthamber in much so that says somet


----------



## cheekymonkey

chrisc said:


> It's useally the pushed item's(fashion)that end up in the for sale thread's.Dont see bilthamber in much so that says somet


 so true


----------



## james_death

The only reason Simoniz Original gets such a bad press is that so many new products are so easy to use.
The Simoniz Original is a glossy long lasting Wax they have made it for decades it has proved its longevity in independent tests for years.
It can be hard work but well worth it...
Its what i always put on our cars when it came time to sell looks good and lasts ages.
There is a reason i Have 4 its great value...:thumb:


----------



## Avanti

james_death said:


> The only reason Simoniz Original gets such a bad press is that so many new products are so easy to use.
> The Simoniz Original is a glossy long lasting Wax they have made it for decades it has proved its longevity in independent tests for years.
> It can be hard work but well worth it...
> Its what i always put on our cars when it came time to sell looks good and lasts ages.
> There is a reason i Have 4 its great value...:thumb:


Holts made no bones about sticking to the original formula, as I understand it was off the market for a while due to the lack of tins available, I don't the OP would be dissapointed with the finish, but some are too proud to follow some written instructions, I have seen posts also about difficulty in using 476 or FK1000, it is true though that the Simoniz is not the most talked about product here so won't be the automatic choice of many as in fairness I suspect most here like to purchase what 'everybody' else has or talking about. And we see arguments/debates of why the requester should purchase one of 'the 3' and not consider any other when indeed the any others are probably a much better purchase in the long run.


----------



## alan_mcc

A very good wax, readily available and a great price for a tin that'll last you forever. Application was a breeze, do it a panel at a time and you won't have a problem.


----------



## tiger.1000

The trick to useing Original Simoniz is thus: choose a cool dry day......get a good handful of mutton cloth/polishing cloth and SLIGHTLY DAMPEN IT.....apply polish liberally covering about a square foot at a time. Leave for a few minutes and take off with a large YELLOW DUSTER !


----------



## scratcher

I personally don't find it hard to use at all, as Avanti said you just need to keep to the directions.
It definitely spreads much, much easier than a lot of waxes. Many waxes can become grabby which I think encourages you to apply it thicker but the Simoniz wax just keeps on spreading, making it easier to get those thin layers.
Apply a panel at a time and buff away. Then a final whip around with a micro fiber and boom, fantastic looking, durable wax.


----------



## james_death

Welcome to the forum and your appreciation of an old traditional product...:wave:


----------



## Rob_Car

Have an ancient tin of this dating back to the early 80's. Might give it a try!


----------



## james_death

Rob_Car said:


> Have an ancient tin of this dating back to the early 80's. Might give it a try!


Welcome also to the forum...:wave:

Go on be a Devil....:devil: Resurrect it...


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Great old school wax. Never had a problem with it personally. Sets like granite and lasts for months and months


----------



## Kimo

The only people who complain are the ones who keep caking it on till you can see it. I've had no worries, although admittedly it's not the easiest, it's not the hardest either

Waxed me wheels and it lasted from about may till now with great beadning


----------



## ryans2

Just got a tin for free from halfords (3 for 2) got mysen some srp and some mer shampoo so thought why not, wanted to give my car a good polish then wax but it's raining  seems good value for money though..


----------



## patsf1

This is the best wax there is for long lasting protection IMO! My father always said "if you buy a new car and apply simoniz once a month the cars paint will last a life time" keeping this in mind with the weather in the UK you want your car to last if it's the only car you've got. So I can't stress enough give it a go get your after pics up and show it off!


----------



## cargainz

I must say this old school wax ought to be called "army wax" or "concrete wax", because once it sets you will get a good workout buffing it off. :lol:

Next on the list FK1000p, though that can't be as hard (application-wise) as Simoniz Original surely if people can leave FK1000p for 20 mins. I would like to see someone leave Simoniz original for 20 mins.


----------



## BrummyPete

I used to own simoniz wax and it was great stuff, this was also around the time I had turtlewax paste wax which was awesome stuff at the time 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete

my 2p
used this the other day

yes its b*tch to apply but i feels like a full coat of armor

Good for protection but the dust is stickign to it, so its not great
beading is there though

reminds me of lard... evey tried to clean a frying pan of lard with cold water?


----------



## trv8

NorthantsPete said:


> reminds me of lard... evey tried to clean a frying pan of lard with cold water?


Hmmmm, can't say I have..... I'll ask the Mrs :lol:/


----------



## Danny732

My local Tescos has Simonez products half price at the moment including the wax reduced to £3 a tin. 
Probably the same in all branches. 
Might be worth a try.


----------



## sjb

Got to be worth a try at £3.00!


----------



## Danny732

I gave in and bought a tin! 
I've put a bit on a couple of panels each time I wash the car and to be honest, as long as it's just smeared on very lightly and wiped off immediately and not caked on, there's nothing wrong with it. If any bits did harden a bit before rubbing off, I just gave a wee spray of any quick detailer that I had lying about and job sorted. 
Noticeable difference in the rain to the panels it's on. Even if it just gets used for my wheels once I've prepped them I won't be complaining.
Be interesting to see how long it lasts due to being smeared on so thinly. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cargainz

NorthantsPete said:


> my 2p
> used this the other day
> 
> yes its b*tch to apply but i feels like a full coat of armor
> 
> Good for protection but the dust is stickign to it, so its not great
> beading is there though
> 
> reminds me of lard... evey tried to clean a frying pan of lard with cold water?


In March I applied the following on a family members car:-
- supagard shampoo
- dried with BSD
- hand polish
- a coat of Simoniz (had to be quick lol)

Yesterday car still beading (and it rained all week) so nice to see Simoniz holding up. Asked family member to call me when car no longer beading. Supagard or polish would have worn off by now.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Danny732 said:


> I gave in and bought a tin!
> I've put a bit on a couple of panels each time I wash the car and to be honest, as long as it's just smeared on very lightly and wiped off immediately and not caked on, there's nothing wrong with it. If any bits did harden a bit before rubbing off, I just gave a wee spray of any quick detailer that I had lying about and job sorted.
> Noticeable difference in the rain to the panels it's on. Even if it just gets used for my wheels once I've prepped them I won't be complaining.
> Be interesting to see how long it lasts due to being smeared on so thinly.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


Much longer than the same wax smeared on thickly. When wax coats are put down too thickly, they don't cure properly (or at all) and you reduce the lifespan of the product. Thin for the win.

Even with very user friendly waxes with very forgiving application, thinner is better as thinner layers will work better than thicker ones.

You should generally have to look at the panel at a funny angle to see an applied film of wax at all. It does depend in the wax and panel colour of course.

Bouncer's always tell people to spread it thinner than a gnat's wing. Less product used, and quicker/easier application. Win win.


----------



## cargainz

bigkahunaburger said:


> Bouncer's always tell people to spread it *thinner than a gnat's wing*. Less product used, and quicker/easier application. Win win.


I like that, thinner than a gnats wing 

I've persevered with the Simoniz as family wax/wheel sealant, the tin is 50% full but I can honestly say its hard work and I won't get another tin. Its made me appreciate the work that goes into making wax useable and I can now stop pinching the purse tightly as far as waxes are concerned.


----------



## Rayaan

cargainz said:


> In March I applied the following on a family members car:-
> - supagard shampoo
> - dried with BSD
> - hand polish
> - a coat of Simoniz (had to be quick lol)
> 
> Yesterday car still beading (and it rained all week) so nice to see Simoniz holding up. Asked family member to call me when car no longer beading. Supagard or polish would have worn off by now.


The simoniz should easily last 6 months or so.

It reminds me of Megs #16 which isn't as durable however.


----------



## YetiBlack

I used simoniz yesterday. Its my first ever time using it and I applied it thinly (almost to the point of not being able to see it, on a metallic white ) and took it off straight away. I initially thought it might not of worked but the beading on the car this rainy morning is mental. Thin on quick off is the way!


----------



## cargainz

Simoniz Original now £3 in most Tescos. Wax on wax off as Mr Miyagi says 
Would make some good "training exercise" to see how many can get this on thinly.


----------



## sunnydude959

cargainz said:


> Simoniz Original now £3 in most Tescos. Wax on wax off as Mr Miyagi says
> Would make some good "training exercise" to see how many can get this on thinly.


This is a wax i've walked past many times without further thought. However, today I decided to buy one seeing as it was being sold at a local car accessory shop for £8 (150ml, so around £5.33 per 100ml) and seemed to be good value for money by the sounds of it. * I wish I had read cargainz post first as I could have got it much cheaper from Tesco's! Is £3 for the 150ml pot?*

Anyways, using dad's range rover's bonnet as a wax testing panel (he's not into detailing so he'll never notice), I waterless washed the whole bonnet and put some blue 3M tape down the middle to split it into two. The bonnet had 2x coats of a certain popular premium 40% carnauba wax that costs about 10x more that I had only done last week....

I then clayed the left hand side thoroughly to remove any previous wax (the premium 40% carnauba wax), and then opened up the Simoniz golden coloured tin...

Inside you'll find a hard block of wax. The technique I used is to rub my fingers over it in a circle until some of it melted and gathered on my fingertips in molten form. I then wiped it onto the palm of my other hand and rubbed my hands together to make my hands greasy. I then applied the wax using my palms to the bare paint without any pre-wax cleaner. I then buffed off immediately. It wasn't anywhere near as difficult to remove as some people have found, but I did find that I needed to flip the mf cloth over and buff off any remaining wipe marks (as in really faint smudges). There was a slight issue with dust, but nothing major.

I then ended up with this:






(Go full screen to see everything properly - especially the vertical line where you can see the interface between the two waxes. Simoniz is the darker side on the left in the video)

Just to be clear, water beading is only one aspect to a wax - and is the only thing I give consideration to in this video. However I have found its gloss to be very good and according to this https://www.holtsauto.com/simoniz/products/original-wax/ it can last "up to 12 months".

Would I use it on my daily driver? Yes, absolutely.
Would I use it on a car that i'm exhibiting at a car show? I suppose thats where the debate will start.


----------



## cargainz

Yeah @sunnydude959 it was the 150g tin at £3. I guess Tesco with the huge purchasing power can get a big bundle off of Simoniz and then sells by the thousands.

Regarding Simoniz giving your other wax a run for the money it is after all Carnauba, solvent and nothing else. So whilst it will tick the boxes for:-

* Gloss
* Beading
* Durability

It is very application unfriendly and that counts against it in lots of situations. I have managed to get Simonix wax holograms on a family members car and been asked if junkman would have left hoograms lol Trouble is in the cold the holograms can show up the next day.  

For £3 its worth a punt even as a cheapo wheel sealant or to do door jams etc or use family member's cars as guinea pigs.


----------



## sunnydude959

This sounds weird but there's something so alluring about the experience. Its like a no frills, no nonsense wax with an old school tin yet with all the goodness of carnauba and I love the chemical smell of it.

This, combined with the fact that it lasts for ages and unforgiving when its applied like an amateur makes me feel like an expert somewhat...


However, this view may change when I actually try to wax my entire car with it.


----------

